# First Fatty (and a butt)



## slareau (Nov 6, 2009)

First smoke on the new BB GOSM so I decided to try a fatty for the first time.  

I started a separate thread for the butt over here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83547

I used 2lbs of JD with a pound of thick cut bacon.  Stuffed with chopped yellow onion, green peppers, garlic, a piece leftover bacon and cheese.  In the smoker now.  Can't wait to see how it turns out.  Enjoy the pictures.












































-Stephen


----------



## alx (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking good.Keep the Q-VIEW coming!!!


----------



## ron50 (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice bacon weave you got going on that fatty. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks great!  I really love the look of that bacon. Does thick cut work ok for you on a fatty?


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking great!!! I roll lots of 'em and i want a slice of that for sure!!!! Cant wait to see it cut!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice looking fattie...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Where is the butt qview?


----------



## slareau (Nov 6, 2009)

Butt is resting while the fatty cooks.  Don't worry, I won't forget to take the best pictures.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay...


----------



## slareau (Nov 7, 2009)

Success.

This was absolutely delicious.  So great on a biscuit.





















-Stephen


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2009)

Now Stephen that fattie and then the butt also both look very good and yummy. You really know how too eat them both too. The only thing I could see is the need for slaw on the PP. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Are needed for the attemped, the smoke, and the plating all with honors. Greta job and the Q was good too.


----------



## alx (Nov 7, 2009)

Sweet looking deal!!!!


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like everything came out really well. One of the best looking fatties I have seen in a while. Great job.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 7, 2009)

Looking great, I'mm going to try to learn the Diamond weave(I guess it's just on an angle) next. Love them Fatties.
Raceyb,yes,thick bacon is easier to work with , especally if you are as banged up as I am.


----------



## meateater (Nov 7, 2009)

Dang that looks good.


----------



## gruelurks (Nov 7, 2009)

Tasty pics man, I need to get back in to trying some more fattys.


----------



## irishteabear (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It looks delicious.


----------



## slareau (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys.  I enjoyed this a lot.  I found that the thick cut bacon was really easy to weave since it held to together fairly well. I did crisp it up in the oven for a few minutes while those biscuits were cooking.

I only had 5 friends over and had cooked about 11 lbs of food total plus a mac and cheese casserole so I have some left overs.  What's the best way to reheat a fatty?  I am a little concerned that it might not reheat that well.  I figure worst case scenario I can chop it up and make a cheese dip or some sort of casserole out of it, maybe nacho toppings.

Thoughts?

-Stephen


----------



## erik (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks Good!

See, The Dude Abides? I'm not the only fattie newbie that tries the weave. 

When I was reheating mine, I either stuck it in the oven (took awhile) or microwaved it.


----------

